# Decent mens hair stylist in Dubai???



## Crammy (Oct 22, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Does anyone know of a good mens hair stylist in Dubai. I'm a bit tired of going to Rimal in the mall and having them cut a 90degree horizontal line across the back of my neck.

I'm looking for a Beckham type cut, not really a barber shop.

Thanks in advance.

Crammy


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Version Francaise at Marina Heights - Marina. Hairstylist called Kachia - she only cuts mens hair and my hubby thinks she is the best (that or he fancies her!!!).


----------



## mike.darx (Jun 15, 2010)

bare hair shop in IBM they r good


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

No, they're not.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

I use Russell's in Jumeirah Centre, the Dubai end of Beach Road. They cut it how you tell them you want it.


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

Try ManAge Spa - they have three branches


----------



## Pete C (Oct 11, 2011)

Try Dubai. Mall, Bloomingdales has a good mens salon worth it


----------



## ibkiss (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a name in Bur Dubai ,near Port Rashid but guess ,its far from you .!


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

arnando said:


> I don't know about the hair styles, but know well about dress shirts.


Brilliant.


----------



## Roxtec Blue (Jan 14, 2013)

arnando said:


> I don't know about the hair styles, but know well about dress shirts.


Doh!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

1992



(the year i bought my own clippers and started cutting my own hair - that was when a haircut first went over 5 pounds, which i considered outerageous! ( still do!!))


----------



## Bigjimbo (Oct 28, 2010)

"spammer posting pre spam nonsense "

This is a new one to me!


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

I need a decent haircut (about six weeks overdue!) 
This thread is a bit old, does anyone know of a good barber that's not too expensive, scissor cut only...? Ideally first language English (just because it's much harder to explain what I want to someone who doesn't speak English properly!)


----------



## Deefor (May 29, 2011)

I'm sticking with my previous contribution (see page 1). Man Age Spa - still do my hair and they haven't ruined it yet. Maybe not the cheapest kids on the block but worth a few extra dirhams.


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

Emanef said:


> I need a decent haircut (about six weeks overdue!)
> This thread is a bit old, does anyone know of a good barber that's not too expensive, scissor cut only...? Ideally first language English (just because it's much harder to explain what I want to someone who doesn't speak English properly!)


Ohhh please cannot you speak slowly ? People do understand if you make the effort. If you want an exotic cut grab a picture and show the barber


----------



## Emanef (Dec 19, 2012)

Hmmm, yeah, you'd think so! When I lived in Ealing (in West London) all the girls in 'Big Jim's Trims' (great name!) were Eastern European and they never quite got how I wanted it! I ended up paying more at a hairdressers as the girl there was much better (and Irish so understood exactly what I wanted!)


----------



## Canuck_Sens (Nov 16, 2010)

May be the Irish one had more talent instead? Or the Western European girls preferred you with a different look ? Who knows ?!!!


----------



## salamjabak (Jun 25, 2013)

you may call Simon at Julian hairdressing for men located at Shop 9 The Village Mall. Jumeirah Beach Rd


----------



## VivekSama (Jun 25, 2013)

I use a nice plate in JLT cluster P called cavallo nero which I think is nice + easy parking.


----------

